# Ferguson, MO Thread



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 27, 2014)

I am hearing from a member of the St. Louis police dept (who posts on another forum I frequent) that a Ferguson officer was ambushed and shot tonight.  

http://www.wptz.com/national/urgent-ferguson-police-officer-shot/28290798


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 27, 2014)

Absolutely tragic. May the officer make a quick recovery.


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2014)

Admittedly I haven't closely followed the "proceedings" in Ferguson, but how many of the "rabble rabble" crowd are locals vice outsiders? If all of this violence is occuring from the locals then that town has a major problem, but if some are going to Ferguson to "protest" then I'd think it points to a greater problem in the country. I won't say a Fifth Column was organized, but I doubt the travellers did so spontaneously...

Get well, Officer.


----------



## Brian C (Sep 28, 2014)

I pray that officer recovers quickly, and they find the POS responsible.


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2014)

Not a good sign at all. I'm sure there are hardcore elements out there that are actively agitating for this kind of action be taken more.
I'm worried about the direction the country seems to be heading.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 28, 2014)

"Belmar told a media briefing early Sunday that the officer encountered two men at a community center who ran from him, the AP reported, and one suspect opened fire during a foot chase. He added that the officer had returned fire but that police have "no indication" either suspect was shot. The officer is expected to survive. A separate statement from St. Louis County Police only mentioned one suspect. It was not immediately possible to clarify."

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/mi...-police-officer-shot-saturday-evening-n213326

....other news media said the Officer was responding to a break in at a business (community center)


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2014)

Not exactly what I would call an Ambush.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 28, 2014)

Nope, just another regular call that had a dicey ending.

But...anything in that town right now is ripe for media exploitation.


----------



## Brian C (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, that's not the story I was expecting to hear at all.  That just sounds like a foot chase with a bad ending.  I was imaging more along the lines of the cop driving home and stopped to removed the debris in the road when he was shot and killed, or when a few of us got ambushed at an apartment complex years ago.  Pissed off boyfriend shot up an entire apartment building looking for the girlfriend, we respond a minute or two after he left.  We didn't know he hopped the fence to the parking lot over, reloaded his mags, and was waiting in a blacked out spot under some stairs.  My friend was hit multiple times from a 7.62.  Looking back, most of us were complacent about the whole scene, considering the amount of shootings and stuff we had been out on where the shooter is long gone.  Not anymore.


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2014)

report-autopsy-analysis-shows-michael-brown-may-have-gone-for-darren-wilsons-gun



> Melinek also told the newspaper another bullet struck Brown at close range — and may at that point have been reaching for Wilson’s weapon. The autopsy found material “consistent with products that are discharged from the barrel of a firearm” in a wound on Brown’s thumb. Melinek said this “supports the fact that this guy is reaching for the gun, if he has gunpowder particulate material in the wound.”



But that means Jesse Jackson et al are wrong! Can't be, this has to be a racist cover up!


----------



## Rapid (Oct 22, 2014)

Facts don't real. Only racism.


----------



## A3nema (Oct 22, 2014)

This whole thing reeks of outside interest. The video i post is the perfect example of the degree these scumbags will go to make money. FCKH8 is a for profit company whos about page describes them as "a clothing company with an activist heart". These losers also have a new video out of elementry school girls blasting the word fuck to sell anti sexism shirts. This company makes my blood boil and i dont know why.........well after watching the video again, maybe I do.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 22, 2014)

Hate for the fucktards, not you.

This single post may get you more hate than the Troll has tallied up.


----------



## A3nema (Oct 22, 2014)

Hahaha. Good thing I didnt post both of their videos.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 22, 2014)

So much for the "shot in the back while running away" accusations.
*

Report: Autopsy shows Michael Brown was shot in hand at close range

"(CNN)* -- Michael Brown's gunshot wounds included a shot in the hand at close range, his official autopsy shows, according to an analysis reported by the St. Louis Post-Dispatch newspaper.
A county official with knowledge of the investigation told CNN the autopsy document that the Post-Dispatch used to do its report is authentic.
The detail could lend credence to Ferguson police Officer Darren Wilson's account that he and the unarmed African-American teenager scuffled at his patrol car before Brown was shot and killed.
Wilson told investigators that during a struggle for his pistol inside a police SUV, Brown pressed the barrel of Wilson's gun against the officer's hip, the Post-Dispatch reported, citing a source with knowledge of his statements.

The officer tried to prevent Brown from reaching the trigger, the source told the newspaper, and when he thought he had control, he fired. But Brown's hand was blocking the mechanism, the Post-Dispatch reported.
Wilson said he fired two shots, and Brown was hit in the hand and ran. He told investigators that he fired again when Brown turned back and charged at him, according to the paper."


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 22, 2014)

Reading some of the comments after the autopsy report makes my head hurt.


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2014)

A3nema said:


> This whole thing reeks of outside interest. The video i post is the perfect example of the degree these scumbags will go to make money. FCKH8 is a for profit company whos about page describes them as "a clothing company with an activist heart". These losers also have a new video out of elementry school girls blasting the word fuck to sell anti sexism shirts. This company makes my blood boil and i dont know why.........well after watching the video again, maybe I do.



Just shows that Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson have corrupted ignorant people into believing their racist bullshit!
Fuck them and fuck their supporters!


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 26, 2014)

It looks like that autopsy report might not be as conclusive as we first thought.

http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/judy-melinek-ferguson-autopsy-report-msnbc
*Expert: My Michael Brown Autopsy Analysis Was Taken 'Out Of Context'*



> Judy Melinek, one of the forensic experts who was quoted by the St. Louis Post-Dispatch on Tuesday about the Michael Brown autopsy report, is taking issue with how the newspaper portrayed her comments.
> 
> The key piece of Melinek's analysis, according to the Post-Dispatch's original report, was that the report of Brown's autopsy "supports the fact that this guy is reaching for the gun, if he has gunpowder particulate material in the wound. If he has his hand near the gun when it goes off, he’s going for the officer’s gun.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2014)

Reading the article, it looks more like somebody is playing "cover-my-ass" on all sides of the fence


----------



## A3nema (Oct 26, 2014)

Lol.....These hates aren't gana get me banned are they?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 2, 2014)

https://news.vice.com/article/mike-...ase-to-the-un-in-geneva?utm_source=vicenewsfb


Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Breathe. Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CDG (Nov 2, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> https://news.vice.com/article/mike-...ase-to-the-un-in-geneva?utm_source=vicenewsfb



Jesus christ.  :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 22, 2015)

There hasn't been a post about this, but I thought it was important-enough to resurrect this thread.  Earlier in the month, the Justice Department released two exhaustive reports about the death of Michael Brown and the Ferguson Police Department.  I've done my best to find a summary article without much editorializing, but so far it has been fruitless.  These two articles are some of the better ones I've seen on the topic so far.

Here's a general summary of what the reports found:
-"Hands up, don't shoot" didn't happen.  That quote was spawned by a single witness and not corraborated by any others
-The shooting was a justifiable homicide and the prosecutor was correct in not filing charges.
-Forensic evidence and witness testimony support Officer Wilson's version of the events
-The Ferguson PD showed evidence of systemic racial bias
-The department's emphasis on enforcement as a method of revenue generation harmed the community

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...n-learned-from-the-shooting-of-michael-brown/


> *‘Hands up, don’t shoot’ was built on a lie*
> But this month, the Justice Department released two must-read investigations connected to the killing of Brown that filled in blanks, corrected the record and brought sunlight to dark places by revealing ugly practices that institutionalized racism and hardship. They have also forced me to deal with two uncomfortable truths: Brown never surrendered with his hands up, and Wilson was justified in shooting Brown.
> 
> The report on the Ferguson police department detailed abuse and blatant trampling of the constitutional rights of people, mostly African Americans, in Ferguson. Years of mistreatment by the police, the courts and the municipal government, including evidence that all three balanced their books on the backs of the people of Ferguson, were laid bare in 102 damning pages. The overwhelming data from DOJ provided background and much-needed context for why a small St. Louis suburb most had never heard of exploded the moment Brown was killed. His death gave voice to many who suffered in silence.
> ...



http://www.redstate.com/2015/03/15/many-conservatives-blowing-it-ferguson-doj-report/ (An interesting piece from a typically conservative website)


> *Many Conservatives are Blowing it on the Ferguson DOJ Report*





> It’s unfortunate, the way news is consumed and interpreted in the age of twitter. Everyone feels tremendous pressure to form an opinion quickly and state it loudly and with certainty. Once this has been done, people are highly resistant to changing their minds and they become impervious to new evidence, often dismissing out of hand outright facts just because they are reported by a given source (e.g., “the media is untrustworthy” or “you can’t trust the Holder Department of Justice.”) Perhaps nowhere has this phenomenon been more obvious (or regrettable) than in Ferguson, Missouri, in the wake of the shooting death of Michael Brown. Interpreting the news out of Ferguson has become a part of ideological tribalism in which, if you are a conservative you stand for the Ferguson PD and if you are a liberal you stand against them. Thus, liberals have become highly resistant to assimilating information that strongly suggests that “hands up, don’t shoot” never happened. Conservatives, on the other hand, have become highly resistant to assimilating information that strongly suggests that the Ferguson PD – as with many other municipal police departments in the country – truly is out of control, in that it recklessly violates the constitutional rights of the citizens of Ferguson and does so in a manner that has a clearly disproportionate impact on minorities.
> 
> ...The reflexive defense of the FPD by conservatives tends to come from two sources: the first is the belief among many conservatives that Officer Darren Wilson was telling the truth and that the witnesses and friends of Michael Brown were lying – and thus by extension, the DOJ is perceived to be taking the “Michael Brown side” and therefore is not credible. However, this particular source of distrust makes no sense as the DOJ likewise did not charge Officer Wilson in connection with the Michael Brown shooting. Thus, insofar as the credibility of a person is judged by whether they believe the spurious “hands up, don’t shoot” narrative, the DOJ comes down on the side of conservatives.
> 
> The second is the belief that the FPD was unfairly targeted by the DOJ as retribution for the fact that Officer Wilson was not indicted by the local authorities. Many conservatives I have spoken to are of the opinion that the FPD is no worse than any other police department and that they oppose the FPD being targeted simply because of the Michael Brown incident. I suppose this is probably true, but what I don’t understand is why that is seen as a feature, not a bug. The information I am going to describe below is appalling and breathtaking. If Ferguson is no worse than other cities, then why don’t we say that the problem is that all cities need to look very hard at fixing their municipal police departments, rather than that the Ferguson PD should be excused?



And if you want to read the reports in their entirety, you can find them here: 
http://www.justice.gov/sites/defaul...doj_report_on_shooting_of_michael_brown_1.pdf
http://www.justice.gov/sites/defaul...5/03/04/ferguson_police_department_report.pdf


----------



## Brill (Mar 22, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Here's a general summary of what the reports found:
> -The evidence in the case was *not strong enough to bring charges* against Officer Wilson.  Mike Brown *likely* did try to reach for the Officer's weapon
> -On the subject of Mike Brown charging Officer Wilson, witness testimony and forensic evidence is *inconclusive*



Objection! Leading the witness(es).

The DOJ report CLEARLY says that the rounds fired by Wilson WERE IN FACT...not maybe...not possibly...not based on lack of evidence but WITHOUT CAVEATS...fired in self-defense.

Page 80: "The evidence establishes that the shots fired by Wilson while he was seated in his SUV were in self-defense and thus were not objectively unreasonable under the Fourth Amendment."

Page 82: Shots Fired After Brown Turned to Face Wilson 
"The evidence establishes that the shots fired by Wilson after Brown turned around were in self-defense and thus were not objectively unreasonable under the Fourth Amendment."

Page 85: For all of the reasons stated, Wilson’s conduct in shooting Brown as he advanced onWilson, and until he fell to the ground, was not objectively unreasonable and thus not a violationof 18 U.S.C. § 242. 

Page 86: Because Wilson did not act with the requisite criminal intent, it cannot be proven beyond reasonable doubt to a jury that he violated 18U.S.C.§ 242 when he fired his weapon at Brown.

The DOJ concluded that the shooting was legal and fully justified.  Where the fuck is the ambiguity?


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 22, 2015)

lindy said:


> Objection! Leading the witness(es).
> 
> The DOJ report CLEARLY says that the rounds fired by Wilson WERE IN FACT...not maybe...not possibly...not based on lack of evidence but WITHOUT CAVEATS...fired in self-defense.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately...the media will not cover this as much as they covered the cops being at fault.....and we will remain the bad guys  :wall:


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 22, 2015)

Well the department did have systemic problems, that should not be glossed over. The shooting may have been just but the departments consistent actions were not.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 22, 2015)

lindy said:


> Objection! Leading the witness(es).
> 
> The DOJ report CLEARLY says that the rounds fired by Wilson WERE IN FACT...not maybe...not possibly...not based on lack of evidence but WITHOUT CAVEATS...fired in self-defense.



You are correct that the report did say that Wilson's actions were justifiable self-defense.  The language I used is consistent with page 4 of the report:



> Based on this investigation, *the Department has concluded that Darren Wilson’s actions do not constitute prosecutable violations* under the applicable federal criminal civil rights statute, 18 U.S.C. § 242, which prohibits uses of deadly force that are “objectively unreasonable,” as defined by the United States Supreme Court. The evidence, when viewed as a whole, does not support the conclusion that Wilson’s uses of deadly force were “objectively unreasonable” under the Supreme Court’s definition. *Accordingly, under the governing federal law and relevant standards set forth in the USAM, it is not appropriate to present this matter to a federal grand jury for indictment*, and it should therefore be closed without prosecution.



I mean, I could see how you would think that the phrasing I used indicated that I didn't believe that shooting was justified, or something along those lines, but that's not the case.  Hell, I expressed doubt about the findings of one of the initial autopsy reports that supported the "Hands up" narrative as far back as October.  I merely said it the way I did because it was internally consistent with the report's conclusions.  I'll make some edits to remove any confusion.

And on the subject of Brown charging Officer Wilson, I think I skimmed the report a little too quickly.  You are right about the relevant details.



Kraut783 said:


> Unfortunately...the media will not cover this as much as they covered the cops being at fault.....and we will remain the bad guys :wall:



That's not the case.  The media has covered this in depth.  This actually presented a bit of a problem for me when I was looking into this.  Typically when a big story breaks like this, you can usually find at least one article that's a "just the facts" summary, with little in the way of editorializing.  But because this report was released earlier in the month, there had already been tons of articles analyzing and commenting on the report, making them difficult to sift through them.  Oddly enough, Fox News provided a fairly-impartial overview of one of the reports, except that it only covered the DoJ report on the Ferguson PD.  This seemed strange, as I assumed that Fox would be blaring the shooting report, which supports the long-running conservative narrative, from the top of every mountain.  Andrew Napolitano, who has been fairly consistent in his opinions on Ferguson, provided an article that was generally in line with the two posted above.   Good job, Fox.  Bad on me for immediately assuming that they would immediately leap to a particular conclusion.

Then I looked to Breitbart, and was totally unsurprised that it continued its grand tradition of being a shitty news outlet: http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...pared-to-disband-ferguson-police-over-racism/

TheBlaze had mostly meta-commentary on other news sources' coverage:
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...n-wilson-was-justifiedsays-liberal-columnist/
http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ell-on-discredited-hands-up-dont-shoot-claim/


----------



## Brill (Mar 24, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Well the department did have systemic problems, that should not be glossed over. The shooting may have been just but the departments consistent actions were not.



Completely argue and I would argue the protests were fueled more by the systemic problems vice the shooting.  People just want to feel like they matter and when their voices are not heard, they band together in protest...like the Tea Party.

Did POTUS come out with a disparaging term for the Ferguson protest movement?


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 24, 2015)

lindy said:


> Completely argue and I would argue the protests were fueled more by the systemic problems vice the shooting.  People just want to feel like they matter and when their voices are not heard, they band together in protest...like the Tea Party.
> 
> Did POTUS come out with a disparaging term for the Ferguson protest movement?



Well the POTUS is probably not in political opposition to the Ferguson movement so I doubt it.


----------

